# Disturbing Video of PDFs Fighting



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

PDF Fight Club - YouTube


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have never seen a fight that intense yet


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

Are you surprised by videos? There's also dog fighting, cock fighting, beta fish fighting...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I watched half of it. That goes against most of what this forum is about. Dislike.


----------



## Sherman Tanks (Jul 19, 2012)

People: It's what's wrong with the world.

I suppose one could argue that a small amount of competition could benefit captive animals, but this is clearly for "enjoyment" purposes.

Dislike.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

guylovesreef said:


> Are you surprised by videos? There's also dog fighting, cock fighting, beta fish fighting...


Well, if I had to guess, this video was actually a mixed species exhibit at some zoo. I doubt it was set up to get the frogs to fight, but the recorder simply caught them in the act. I have a few frog fight videos on YouTube of frogs that were fighting when I came across them...

It does highlight the need to watch the animals to make sure no one gets overly stressed (and you can easily see how one frog might drown another...). The tank looks large enough that they should be able to keep distance without too much conflict. I would guess this was just a territorial conflict that just happened.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I can see it now... "But I thought it was ok to mix these frogs!?"

I love how this is posted as if it is funny when the frogs are literally trying to kill each other... some people just don't have any common sense.

This will be me as this thread develops:


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

MonarchzMan said:


> Well, if I had to guess, this video was actually a mixed species exhibit at some zoo. I doubt it was set up to get the frogs to fight, but the recorder simply caught them in the act. I have a few frog fight videos on YouTube of frogs that were fighting when I came across them...
> 
> It does highlight the need to watch the animals to make sure no one gets overly stressed (and you can easily see how one frog might drown another...). The tank looks large enough that they should be able to keep distance without too much conflict. I would guess this was just a territorial conflict that just happened.


I wrote that because the OP didnt offer an opinion, just a link. That said, I didnt think about your aspect of it, which does make complete sense. Seeing some of these animal videos, it is easy to overlook what is probably or actually going on and immediately focus on why it upsets you.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you guys not see the stupid little captions? There was nothing "scientific" about it... The way it is presented shows no effort to "study" the fighting. Also, these are two species that would never see each other in the wild.

Another thing to notice is this is not shot through glass... So if this is indeed shot at a zoo they have either:
a)front opening tanks (stupid for a zoo)
b)crappy caretakers that are poking fun at a potentially serious issue.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

If you watch the entire thing, it is definitely shot through glass. I'll agree with JP, it is probably a mixed species exhibit on display somewhere.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

you're right I see the glass at the end when it puts its foot on the glass... my bad


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I find it hard to believe with the types of frogs involved, that it was some uneducated keeper, who didn't know any better, especially when the title is "Frog Fight Club" seems it was done intentionally knowing what would happen. What a Dbag.

The sad thing is, I was watching different PDF videos with my 9 year old and when this one came up, within 5 seconds of seeing the different species she says to me "this is not going to be good" and we don't even keep PDFs, but she knew it was wrong. So how could the keeper even defend this?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

The same type of aggression occurs among members of the same species, both in the wild and captivity. The ability to get away from the dispute is key.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

MonarchzMan said:


> Well, if I had to guess, this video was actually a mixed species exhibit at some zoo. I doubt it was set up to get the frogs to fight, but the recorder simply caught them in the act. I have a few frog fight videos on YouTube of frogs that were fighting when I came across them...


It appears to be taken from inside the tank, not through the glass. Would zoos allow fights like this to continue? Asking out of curiosity.....


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow thats horrible! I cant be for sure but that looks like one of the tanks at the Georgia Aquarium. I went back and compared pics and it looks very similar.


----------



## Sherman Tanks (Jul 19, 2012)

I would like to retract part of my previous post that claimed this was done clearly for "enjoyment".

Cooler, more critical minds have watched this video and pointed out some things that I had missed. For that, I thank you.

I had instantly conjured a scene in my mind: _Bleachers line the walls of a smokey, poorly lit room. The very lowest form of froggers wave handfulls of money, shouting wildly and imitating frog calls. Centered in the room, is a table under a slightly swaying lamp. On the table sits the purpose built vivarium, "The Arena". This is where only the toughest of the tough frogs were placed to battle. Hardened frogs that had been trained in some dark, dank basement. Two by two or three by three they fight it out until a winner emerges. Due to fortunes being won and lost based on the outcome, the battles were usually to the death......which often took months._

Clearly I had not viewed the video impartially.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

jacobi said:


> It appears to be taken from inside the tank, not through the glass. Would zoos allow fights like this to continue? Asking out of curiosity.....


watch the whole video.....it is definitely taken outside the glass


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> The same type of aggression occurs among members of the same species, both in the wild and captivity. The ability to get away from the dispute is key.


Did you notice that when the azureus started to wrestle with the tinctorius it promptly submitted which shifted the azureus off and back to the auratus. 
Did anyone else hear a tinctorius call during the early part of the clip?

Towards the end, a azureus could be seen down in the water area (which appears to have a cavity extending towards the back), I would suspect that there is a deposition site under there... 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jacobi said:


> It appears to be taken from inside the tank, not through the glass. Would zoos allow fights like this to continue? Asking out of curiosity.....


Maybe.... part of the problem is that there isn't any context for how long it has been going on or will go on.. I wouldn't have broken it up right away and probably would have just monitored it for a few hours. 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Its definitely through glass. If you notice at the end the Azureus puts its foot up on the glass


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Never seen frogs go at it like that.. intense. Whether or not the cameraman is actually the owner of the frogs, I threw up an admittedly pissy "WTF is this crap" type of comment anyways... wouldn't want some ignorant punks seeing that video and thinking it's okay to try out at home.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

jacobi said:


> It appears to be taken from inside the tank, not through the glass. Would zoos allow fights like this to continue? Asking out of curiosity.....


I was wrong... I reread the comments, and watched the end. Whoops. Saw the reflection. Interesting, part of it seems to be taken with the camera in the tank. Optical illusion? The drawbacks of technology... I originally watched it on my phone. Didn't notice the glass. I'll retract my original statement, about it being against this forum's knowledge bla bla bla. My initial reaction was that some nitwit had chucked three frogs in a tank to watch them fight it out. 



Ed said:


> Maybe.... part of the problem is that there isn't any context for how long it has been going on or will go on.. I wouldn't have broken it up right away and probably would have just monitored it for a few hours.
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


How long can these fights go on?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I wouldn't have jumped at the person that posted the video like you did on youtube there... More info was needed before something like that.

Now, I didnt appreciate the captions on the video and thought there were a bit unnecessary.... but still... its one thing to lash out on the boards here where people mostly know better, its another thing to lash out at someone that may not.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

That sucks!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jacobi said:


> How long can these fights go on?


There are anecdotal reports of it going on for several days. I've only seen it last for about 6 hours (and in that case, both were still actively wrestling, one wasn't trying to get away and being chased down). After that one demonstrated submissive behavior was generally ignored unless it attempted to approach the male that the winner was guarding.. 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

jacobi said:


> How long can these fights go on?


I once found some pumilio fighting, noted it, went to do three hours of field work, and on my way out, saw what I assume were the same frogs (since they were in the same spot) still fighting. I don't know if it was continuous, but obviously long...


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 6, 2012)

I must say having read this thread (and having never seen frogs fight), before watching the video I was not sure what to expect. Having read Eds comments first, I was able to see the behaviors he was talking about and actually found the clip an interesting watch(even though its an education on what not to do). As a prospective PDF keeper the vid got me wondering if there are more vids out there showing various behaviours with a commentary or annotations by someone like Ed to help give people an idea of how frogs behave? I for one would like to be able to tell the difference between mating behaviour and a minor scrap or territorial battle (I keep cichlids and sometimes there doesnt seem to be a difference lol)


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

i guess MMA isnt just for humans lol. at least they didnt hurt each other.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a group of Galacts that wrestle quite frequently. The competition seems to be a factor in their breeding. It isn't always the males who wrestle. Often, I will see females wrestling other females and even other males. They never seem to hurt one another and have room to get away.


----------

